# Was that Brown!?!



## CurlyTop (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi everyone. Can you share your experiences with Browns? I know they fade over time, and to what degree cannot be predicted, but I'd be interested in hearing what others have experienced. Thanks.


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

My Little Anderson will be 2 years old in early January. He is still a dark rich brown. In the past couple of months I have noticed some lighter colored guard hairs, so perhaps the fading is beginning! 

I think browns are an adventure!


----------



## Lunalulu (Nov 9, 2012)

My neighbor has one. She is about a year old and still very very brown...beautiful actually! I'm sorry I don't have much more to add than that!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Does anyone know when the fading stops? I have a 2 1/2 year old cream. I am hoping she will continue to fade, right now she just looks dirty all the time... before knowing alot about poodles, Creams were my favorites. I don't think there is a prettier color for a puppy, but as an adult it is NOT my favorite!


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

I have no idea, I'm just completely sidetracked by Lu in her Bug!!! 
sarah


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Carley's Mom said:


> Does anyone know when the fading stops? I have a 2 1/2 year old cream. I am hoping she will continue to fade, right now she just looks dirty all the time... before knowing alot about poodles, Creams were my favorites. I don't think there is a prettier color for a puppy, but as an adult it is NOT my favorite!


Interesting that you want the fading to continue. I have always wanted Cammie to stop fading. I love the rich caramelly tones in her coat. She is a year and a half now and she's mostly faded to a creamy white with just a bit of color left on her ears. Here are photos of her fading: 2 months, 4 months, 9 months, 12 months and 18 months.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Not all browns fade. The breeder of my dogs has a brown she kept and he hasn't faded one bit, but he is a little under 2 years old. Browns are clowns they say. My experience is there is some truth to that. They are active, funny, entertaining and take a special human who appreciates their silly natures.

edit: My 'cream' didn't fade and turned into an apricot. Her color continues to get richer. She is clearly a light apricot, not a cream or white. I think she is a delicious color.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I love the gold color and the creamy tans, but my girl does not look like that. She just looks like a white dog that needs a bath... I want her to go one way or the other, darker or lighter, but I hope she doesn't stay where she is .


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

You can't really tell in the photos, but she does look very dirty around her ears and on her back mainly. She is tan in spots just like a dog needing a bath. It very much takes away from her looks.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Cream can be a very pretty color, but it can also look like top ramen color with splotches. You don't know exactly what your cream will end up like. My sister in laws cream and Leeumans cream turned stark white- very pretty. Bonnie turned darker and darker until it was clear she was not really a cream after all. My last standard was cream who turned very white, but when she was old she got weird orange splotches that looked almost like pee stains. 

Carley's mom, she looks beautiful in her picture!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

It seems so random, whether they'll fade, how much they'll fade, etc. My co-worker has a brown male about a year and a half old that hasn't faded at all--he's a rich, Hershey bar brown and he says he can't go anywhere without people stopping to compliment him on his dog (he keeps him in a teddy bear style like Lou). One thing I love about browns is their amber eyes, so arresting! Well I love the colour of their hair too, not just the eyes  I have a blue and a silver poodle and they're clearing too, so I'm excited to see how they end up too.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I think their final color is fairly predictable based on their parents/pedigree. I probably wouldn't hold my breath about getting a holding brown out of a cafe au lait. I might feel there was a chance with two holding brown parents or a holding brown bred to a holding black with holding browns in the pedigree.

My girl Millie faded a good amount - IMO pretty typical of a very light faded brown. She faded to a really nice color but she gets these dark guard hairs now which makes her color kind of weird. Her sire is around the same color I believe. I call her Cafe au Lait.

I posted a puppy photo, Millie at 1, Millie at 2, and Millie now (2 1/2).


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Russell was so dark he looked black as a puppy, he has lightened a bit, but he is still pretty dark. He has a few areas where his hair looks creamy if I let him grow out, mainly his butt and on his tail. But honestly, I wouldn't care if he did fade to grey ... I love him to pieces!!! 
Here he is at 10 weeks, 1 year and nearly 2 years.
BTW, his bracelets and ears are bleached out from sun and water in my signature pic


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Wow, Millie looks like a totally different dog. Beautiful in any color 
Lily is light brown, I'm still trying to figure out what cafe au lait is, but I will call her that too. I don't know, calling her brown just doesn't seem to fit. She's a light, mushroom brown. When I first saw her photo, I thought she was grey (even though in my avatar she looks reddish brown). This is her color: 
PS -I never knew that poodles colors changed.


----------



## CurlyTop (Nov 3, 2012)

PoodlePowerBC said:


> Russell was so dark he looked black as a puppy, he has lightened a bit, but he is still pretty dark. He has a few areas where his hair looks creamy if I let him grow out, mainly his butt and on his tail. But honestly, I wouldn't care if he did fade to grey ... I love him to pieces!!!
> Here he is at 10 weeks, 1 year and nearly 2 years.
> BTW, his bracelets and ears are bleached out from sun and water in my signature pic


He is beautiful, for sure! And what a cute name...HA!


----------



## CurlyTop (Nov 3, 2012)

CharismaticMillie said:


> I think their final color is fairly predictable based on their parents/pedigree. I probably wouldn't hold my breath about getting a holding brown out of a cafe au lait. I might feel there was a chance with two holding brown parents or a holding brown bred to a holding black with holding browns in the pedigree.
> 
> My girl Millie faded a good amount - IMO pretty typical of a very light faded brown. She faded to a really nice color but she gets these dark guard hairs now which makes her color kind of weird. Her sire is around the same color I believe. I call her Cafe au Lait.
> 
> I posted a puppy photo, Millie at 1, Millie at 2, and Millie now (2 1/2).


She is gorgeous. It's interesting to see how her color has changed as rumor has it that the Peckerwood line is (was) known for holding their color. But what? It's not like we'd send them back becasue their color changed. And who doesn't like a good Cafe au Lait? :-D


----------



## CurlyTop (Nov 3, 2012)

outwest said:


> Not all browns fade. The breeder of my dogs has a brown she kept and he hasn't faded one bit, but he is a little under 2 years old. Browns are clowns they say. My experience is there is some truth to that. They are active, funny, entertaining and take a special human who appreciates their silly natures.
> 
> edit: My 'cream' didn't fade and turned into an apricot. Her color continues to get richer. She is clearly a light apricot, not a cream or white. I think she is a delicious color.


Hm...interesting. It seems very random, doesn't it. Who is the breeder, if I may ask?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

CurlyTop said:


> She is gorgeous. It's interesting to see how her color has changed as rumor has it that the Peckerwood line is (was) known for holding their color. But what? It's not like we'd send them back becasue their color changed. And who doesn't like a good Cafe au Lait? :-D


Interesting that you say that! Tom himself told me that his browns do typically fade.


----------



## CurlyTop (Nov 3, 2012)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Interesting that you say that! Tom himself told me that his browns do typically fade.


It's been a while but I don't think I hear it from Tom. In fact, I heard that he wasn't even breeding anymore. Guess I need a new "rumor mill"


----------



## Pup's mom (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi all 
Our pup, Tate, was a rich dark brown as a puppy and barely faded. At the age of 12, he was still a warm rich brown. I have been looking at puppies online and while they are all adorable, I think browns are really wonderful, due in part to the eye color. Tate had those beautiful amber eyes .. amazing.
We are moving back to the US .. there is a puppy in our future ~


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Carley's Mom said:


> You can't really tell in the photos, but she does look very dirty around her ears and on her back mainly. She is tan in spots just like a dog needing a bath. It very much takes away from her looks.


She is adorable. Her face has something unique about it that really makes her pretty!


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Ralph's a red, but I would imagine the fading would be similar. He's almost 17 months and already I've noticed A LOT of WHITE hairs coming in. I'm not sure waht to expect, maybe he will have blonde streaks! hee hee. He can turn hot pink and I'd still love him <3


----------



## Pup's mom (Mar 15, 2011)

If he turns hot pink, I do expect lots of photos


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Hibbert started out chocolate. He is fading to be a cafe just like Millie.

Hibbert either 5 or 6 months old.








Hibbert 8 months old.








I tried to choose a couple pictures that were taken in the same kind of light. At home inside, he still looks dark. (8 mths)









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## judyf (Aug 20, 2011)

My brown boy, Woody, will probably be a cafe, too.

My cream girl usually looks dirty, but that's because she usually is. I did have good results with Pooch Bright (Le Poochs) shampoo with her. She looked lovely, for a couple minutes.


----------



## CurlyTop (Nov 3, 2012)

He is darling ... LOVE that name, Hibbert.


----------



## CurlyTop (Nov 3, 2012)

Ellyisme said:


> Hibbert started out chocolate. He is fading to be a cafe just like Millie.
> 
> Hibbert either 5 or 6 months old.
> View attachment 28741
> ...


He is darling ... LOVE that name, Hibbert.


----------

